# tivo fails on TCP port 37



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

why would the TCP port 37 fail, but all network functions daily call cox ondemand still work? this is on Tivo roamio.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> why would the TCP port 37 fail, but all network functions daily call cox ondemand still work? this is on Tivo roamio.


Good question. There are several threads on this over the years. Port 37 is obsolete, having been replaced by Port 123. The more technical stuff is here: Solved: Different between port 123 (ntp) and 37 (timeserve... - Hewlett Packard Enterprise Community and so far my clock is working, however it does usually run fast.

I have two Roamio units with this problem that started yesterday. It's also bad on my Premiere. You can reboot your network if you will feel better, but it won't fix it.

Probably not related, but all my video streaming sources became enabled today.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Good question. There are several threads on this over the years. Port 37 is obsolete, having been replaced by Port 123. The more technical stuff is here: Solved: Different between port 123 (ntp) and 37 (timeserve... - Hewlett Packard Enterprise Community and so far my clock is working, however it does usually run fast.
> 
> I have two Roamio units with this problem that started yesterday.


 mine just started this morning


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> mine just started this morning


If you Search all the forums you will find this problem goes back years. Like you said, everything is working so far.

This is another: TCP Port 3. I wish I would have never upgraded to a bolt!

Not sure if it's related, but I have failed my last two VCM connections. And, of course, the network connection tests runs fine.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> If you Search all the forums you will find this problem goes back years. Like you said, everything is working so far.
> 
> This is another: TCP Port 3. I wish I would have never upgraded to a bolt!
> 
> Not sure if it's related, but I have failed my last two VCM connections. And, of course, the network connection tests runs fine.


My VCM connections are failing now. My Roamios will make their service connection tomorrow morning so I will wait and see what happens.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> My VCM connections are failing now. My Roamios will make their service connection tomorrow morning so I will wait and see what happens.


This is a large TiVo user base. I find it curious that so few have noticed this issue. I guess if stuff still records and plays back, other stuff doesn't matter. [metaphors omitted]

I tried a Search and received a C501 error. But that's minor since everything else works.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> This is a large TiVo user base. I find it curious that so few have noticed this issue. I guess if stuff still records and plays back, other stuff doesn't matter. [metaphors omitted]
> 
> I tried a Search and received a C501 error. But that's minor since everything else works.


My nuclear network options worked. I reset the modem to factory defaults and the removed power. I also shutdown and removed power from all devices on my network. I then brought up the modem and then moved up the chain. I also reset my router to its factory defaults. When I powered up the TiVos they both made a service connection and a few VCM connections and both units will make another VCM connection after 9PM tonight. Hopefully this sticks.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's my status:
Reset Router
Reset Bridge
Reset Modem
Changed bad Roamio to wireless - eliminates bridge.
Forced connection
No change. VCM date is back to 12/31.

New: Other Roamio is fine
All four Mini are fine. When application of Mini power, the three without a connection this week had no port 37 error.
Forced connection on all Mini - all had port 37 error and all video streaming sources enabled when finished. All had current VCM Connections.

Next step is GS on bad Roamio. All, including Premiere, have guide data to 4/26.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Here's my status:
> Reset Router
> Reset Bridge
> Reset Modem
> ...


my vcm date is April 14th but still failing on the TCP port tests


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Here's my status:
> Reset Router
> Reset Bridge
> Reset Modem
> ...


My Roamios are still ok. When I went nuclear I unplugged everything upstream of the router and modem. Before I shutdown my computer I did the reset to factory defaults and then reboot on the configuration page of the modem. I did not let the modem reboot as I unplugged it and then let it set for a while. I then shutdown my pc. I then powered up the modem and let it get a lock on the new channels. After that I reset the router by holding in the reset button and then let that reboot. Then I started bringing my equipment on line starting with my switch and PC in the basement. Then moved to the switch and PC in my front room and then my printer. I then went and plugged in my switch, TV, AVR, then the TiVo. I then went upstairs and plugged in the switch, TV, and TiVo. Once both TiVos were up and running I went back to the first TV and then connected the network to my AVR, OPPO, and then the Sony BD. I went back upstairs and plugged in my AVR and then my Pioneer BD player.
This way every device is forced to get a new IP address from the router and all connections are fresh. I had no luck with just reboots as the problem kept reoccurring and VCM was back at 12/31.
TiVo's are doing good since then. I have no errors on the service connection and VCM is connecting on it scheduled connection. I have guided data out to the 26th.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> My Roamios are still ok.
> I have no errors on the service connection and VCM is connecting on it scheduled connection. I have guided data out to the 26th.


After GS, my guide is 4/27 and VCM is still dead, as is Search and TiVo Online Search. If it wasn't just one box I wouldn't concentrate on it. All other units are fine. I can change it's IP address easily, but I have little hope. I have a bad feeling that my account is messed up. I hesitate to call TiVo since the hard drive has been changed. In fact, for a Friday, my entire schedule for next week looks perfect. That's rare. Only one more thing to do: C&DE. Maybe next week. I can still use Search from the other Roamio.

Funny how few have noticed that TCP port 37 fails diagnostics on every Series 4 and higher.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> After GS, my guide is 4/27 and VCM is still dead, as is Search and TiVo Online Search. If it wasn't just one box I wouldn't concentrate on it. All other units are fine. I can change it's IP address easily, but I have little hope. I have a bad feeling that my account is messed up. I hesitate to call TiVo since the hard drive has been changed. In fact, for a Friday, my entire schedule for next week looks perfect. That's rare. Only one more thing to do: C&DE. Maybe next week. I can still use Search from the other Roamio.
> 
> Funny how few have noticed that TCP port 37 fails diagnostics on every Series 4 and higher.


mine just started it's like it's in groups some will be fine then 3 weeks later the port 37 error


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> mine just started it's like it's in groups some will be fine then 3 weeks later the port 37 error


I had three Mini boxes without the error since they had no power. I applied power and forced a connection. Two things happened. Port 37 error and all video streaming services enabled.

One other item that makes this Roamio different than my other Roamio: it's been on the Priority update list forever.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> *This is a large TiVo user base. I find it curious that so few have noticed this issue...*


I checked both of my Roamios and both Service and VCM Connections were successful so I didn't see the need to reply.


JoeKustra said:


> ...*I guess if stuff still records and plays back, other stuff doesn't matter.* [metaphors omitted]
> 
> I tried a Search and received a C501 error. But that's minor since everything else works.


You sound upset - I'm sorry that you seem to be one of a few, thus far (based solely on the number of participants in this thread), experiencing this problem. I'd help troubleshoot if there was anything I could do.


JoeKustra said:


> Here's my status:
> Reset Router
> Reset Bridge
> Reset Modem
> ...


So many abbreviations! I had to 'think' about GS. 


JoeKustra said:


> After GS, my guide is 4/27 and VCM is still dead, as is Search and TiVo Online Search. If it wasn't just one box I wouldn't concentrate on it. All other units are fine. I can change it's IP address easily, but I have little hope. I have a bad feeling that my account is messed up. I hesitate to call TiVo since the hard drive has been changed. In fact, for a Friday, my entire schedule for next week looks perfect. That's rare. *Only one more thing to do: C&DE.* Maybe next week. I can still use Search from the other Roamio.
> 
> Funny how few have noticed that TCP port 37 fails diagnostics on every Series 4 and higher.


What will a C&DE (Clear and Delete Everything) accomplish?

I have a several month / possibly year by now old problem, posted here, reported to TiVo - no solution  - where adding / changing a 1P displays a 'Conflict' screen but lists no actual conflicts (since there aren't any when I manually check). C&DE is something I've read about, don't know much about yet (i.e. ramifications), and plan on trying once we hit the summer re-runs and there are no NEW 1P shows scheduled to record.


JoeKustra said:


> I had three Mini boxes without the error since they had no power. *I applied power and forced a connection. Two things happened. Port 37 error and all video streaming services enabled.*
> 
> One other item that makes this Roamio different than my other Roamio: it's been on the Priority update list forever.


I have one episode of Chicago PD that won't delete, either from it's remote, the other TiVo via MRV, or 'TiVo Online'. I was contemplating a 'Power Cycle' but now I think that I'll hold off...


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Just for the fun of it I decided to check if my units have made successful VCM connections recently. I happen to have them all plugged in right now so I have a good selection to test.

Series 2: working fine successful VCM in the last few hours.
Original Series 3: working fine successful VCM in the last few hours.
Tivo HD: working fine successful VCM in the last few hours.
Premiere: VCM FAILED last successful 4/12
base Roamio: VCM FAILED last successful 4/12
Bolt: working fine successful VCM in the last few hours.
The above seems weird 4 Ok 2 failures. I am not going to worry about it at this time but guess I need to make sure they self correct.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atmuscarella said:


> Just for the fun of it I decided to check if my units have made successful VCM connections recently. I happen to have them all plugged in right now so I have a good selection to test.
> 
> Series 2: working fine successful VCM in the last few hours.
> Original Series 3: working fine successful VCM in the last few hours.
> ...


Thanks for checking. I wasn't the first to notice the port 37 error, so I don't usually go looking for problems. C&DE would wipe your box, similar to changing the hard drive. I do agree, I don't know what it would do besides make me enter a lot of configuration items. 4/12, the day this thread started. Jed1 saw the problem but his has been fixed. I'm patient. Having two units helps too. Shortly there will be fewer 1P like you said, so until then I'll watch & wait.

I have no proof that loss of VCM connections and the TCP port 37 error are related.

Update: VCM Connection worked at 19:30. No action I can point to, but it's one less thing to worry about. Search is still bad.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks for checking. I wasn't the first to notice the port 37 error, so I don't usually go looking for problems. *C&DE would wipe your box, similar to changing the hard drive.* I do agree, I don't know what it would do besides make me enter a lot of configuration items. 4/12, the day this thread started. Jed1 saw the problem but his has been fixed. I'm patient. Having two units helps too. *Shortly there will be fewer 1P like you said*, so until then I'll watch & wait.
> 
> I have no proof that loss of VCM connections and the TCP port 37 error are related.


[Although you QUOTEd @atmuscarella, it 'sounds' like you're replying to me (i.e. explaining C&DE; fewer 1Ps soon, etc...) so I'll just reply.  ]

The only help that I'm currently aware of if one is planning on 'wiping a box' is kmttg's feature of saving all 1Ps - never tried it yet so I'll be sure to 'Experiment' before I commit to a C&DE. When I change / upgrade the HDDs on both of my Roamios to 4TB 'during the summer doldrums', *MFS Tools 3.2 *is my chosen tool / method to minimize re-entering (hopefully) anything. 

RE: my outstanding problem, *False Recording / One Pass Conflicts Screens on Roamio Basic*, possibly you didn't see my original posting and might share any insights / ideas / suggestions now?

Your ability to recite TiVo System Log entries by rote always impresses me...


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks for checking. I wasn't the first to notice the port 37 error, so I don't usually go looking for problems. C&DE would wipe your box, similar to changing the hard drive. I do agree, I don't know what it would do besides make me enter a lot of configuration items. 4/12, the day this thread started. Jed1 saw the problem but his has been fixed. I'm patient. Having two units helps too. Shortly there will be fewer 1P like you said, so until then I'll watch & wait.
> 
> I have no proof that loss of VCM connections and the TCP port 37 error are related.
> 
> Update: VCM Connection worked at 19:30. No action I can point to, but it's one less thing to worry about. Search is still bad.


So far so good. Both units are making successful VCM connections. Neither of my Roamios had the TCP 37 error and only my downstairs TiVo had the VCM connection failure. I would knock on wood but I don't want to jinx anything.
The one thing I couldn't understand I did not see any ill affects of the failing VCM connection. Everything worked, even the discovery bar updated.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> So far so good. Both units are making successful VCM connections. Neither of my Roamios had the TCP 37 error and only my downstairs TiVo had the VCM connection failure. I would knock on wood but I don't want to jinx anything.
> The one thing I couldn't understand I did not see any ill affects of the failing VCM connection. Everything worked, even the discovery bar updated.


I can't think of anything we would miss without a VCM connection, but we don't have a list of what it does either.

I was thinking: what changed? What have I done recently to this Roamio that I haven't done to the other? I then realized that I have been using the Bookmark function to see what it does. I read the answers on TiVo's help forum. This might explain the Search problem. I usually only enable Amazon Prime. Yesterday I unchecked it. I'm going to play with it some.

This TCP port 37 error is probably going to be fixed by removing the test. It's obsolete anyhow.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> [Although you QUOTEd @atmuscarella, it 'sounds' like you're replying to me (i.e. explaining C&DE; fewer 1Ps soon, etc...) so I'll just reply.  ]
> The only help that I'm currently aware of if one is planning on 'wiping a box' is kmttg's feature of saving all 1Ps - never tried it yet so I'll be sure to 'Experiment' before I commit to a C&DE. When I change / upgrade the HDDs on both of my Roamios to 4TB 'during the summer doldrums', *MFS Tools 3.2 *is my chosen tool / method to minimize re-entering (hopefully) anything.
> RE: my outstanding problem, *False Recording / One Pass Conflicts Screens on Roamio Basic*, possibly you didn't see my original posting and might share any insights / ideas / suggestions now?


While have never had a unexplained conflict, I periodically perform a CPI&TDL, rebuilding the guide and To Do List. I give it about an hour. I have also done several Guided Setups since Rovi. My headend changed three years ago but Rovi never changed so I selected a different zipcode that still lives. I am happy with 1TB & 3TB and have never used MFS Tools. I still have a 500GB Premiere I plug in to save movies.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

As promised, another 'Data Point' for your information:
All of the Video Providers appeared today at the bottom of 'My Shows' on my Roamio Basic; 
- Roamio OTA still showing only those previously selected.
Both Roamio Basic and OTA now display the "FAILED: TCP port 37" message.
Both Roamio Basic and OTA have recent successful Service and VCM connections.
S-P-S-9-S data still displaying on the top right so no reboots occurred.
My Roamio Basic MBT was 45° (higher than normal) while the OTA was 38° prompting me to get up and shut off my Sony Blu-Ray player (under the Basic). 
OT Question: I have a deleted show that won't leave 'My Shows' (size is 0GB in kmttg). I guess a reboot is the only way to get rid of it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ClearToLand said:


> OT Question: I have a deleted show that won't leave 'My Shows' (size is 0GB in kmttg). I guess a reboot is the only way to get rid of it?


That would be my suggestion. I haven't seen one of those mystery files in a long time.

While 45C is higher than either basic Roamio I have, perhaps adding some spacers would be easier. One basic I have with a 3TB green drive is usually 43C. One with 1TB drive is usually 37C. Both are in 71F rooms. My feelings on MBT/ODT:
Sensors are bad/unreliable
Computation is bad, buggy
Display is bad, buggy
Only should be used for relative reference number, like the Signal % and MBT of a Mini. I'm only sure of one thing: they are in C (and I'm not so sure of that).


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Reboot gets rid of the deleted program bug, I had one of those recently. It's rare to get one and happens due to a timing issue between when you exit a show and then try to delete it.


----------



## Neil Lovering (Apr 22, 2017)

ajwees41 said:


> why would the TCP port 37 fail, but all network functions daily call cox ondemand still work? this is on Tivo roamio.


I've noticed that the Tivo app on my iPhone stopped working (it cannot find my Tivo box when I am away from home). I then noticed that TCP port 37 has failed. Tivo reps suggest that I have an issue with 'my router' - a typical response for someone who has no clue about networking. Does anyone know if an update to either the Tivo, the Tivo app, or both, has recently happened? "the router" has not been changed.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

update as of 4//22/17 all network test pass on Tivo including Port 37 I haven't changed anything

update port 37 is back to failing


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Neil Lovering said:


> I've noticed that the Tivo app on my iPhone stopped working (it cannot find my Tivo box when I am away from home). I then noticed that TCP port 37 has failed. Tivo reps suggest that I have an issue with 'my router' - a typical response for someone who has no clue about networking. Does anyone know if an update to either the Tivo, the Tivo app, or both, has recently happened? "the router" has not been changed.


Like was posted, some get it and some don't. I got it on two basic Roamio, a Premiere and four Mini units last week. Note that the error happened after a forced connection on the Mini units. They were clean until then. However, it's not something that will affect your operation and will probably be removed. Look at fields in System Information that no longer display information.

That doesn't mean it's not related to your remote access via your phone app.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

Add me to the Roamio group with the TCP port 37 issue. Also, I used to be able to view my Tivo recordings from my Android app (outside my home network) and now I can't. The Settings message screen says port 37 needs to be opened on my router but that doesn't really tell me much. Are they talking about setting up port forwarding? So I'd set up a static IP for my base TiVo and port forwarding for port 37 to that IP? I haven't done that in the past and remote access has worked fine until now. I've tried resetting my router and rebooting my TiVo but it hasn't fixed it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

SallyC said:


> Add me to the Roamio group with the TCP port 37 issue. Also, I used to be able to view my Tivo recordings from my Android app (outside my home network) and now I can't. The Settings message screen says port 37 needs to be opened on my router but that doesn't really tell me much. Are they talking about setting up port forwarding? So I'd set up a static IP for my base TiVo and port forwarding for port 37 to that IP? I haven't done that in the past and remote access has worked fine until now. I've tried resetting my router and rebooting my TiVo but it hasn't fixed it.


Post 2 has a link to port 37 information. It's not a router issue. It does seem that it's related to mobile apps, but that may an accident. Call TiVo or open a ticket. I watch my stuff a lot. It happened on or about the same time they fixed the last guide update problem. It's not related to 20.7.1 either. As you can tell from reading this thread, it hasn't affected everyone.

Also see: TCP Port 37?


----------



## Neil Lovering (Apr 22, 2017)

I am now curious if the most recent update to the Apple iOS is making the Tivo app act poorly (ie - cannot connect to the home Tivo)? At the same time, this TCP/37 is something new for me, so I wonder if there has been an OS push from Tivo that has caused the problem.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Neil Lovering said:


> I am now curious if the most recent update to the Apple iOS is making the Tivo app act poorly (ie - cannot connect to the home Tivo)? At the same time, this TCP/37 is something new for me, so I wonder if there has been an OS push from Tivo that has caused the problem.


I can do out-of-home streaming from my Roamio Pro to my iPhone 6 without any problem. I'm running iOS 10.3.2 beta 4.


----------



## spiredem (Aug 18, 2011)

Add me to the list. Port 37 failed (on MoCa). NOT a router issue. Looking forward to resolution.


----------



## SallyC (Jan 1, 2015)

My TiVo still gives me the port 37 error but, for whatever reason, I now am able to stream on my android phone again! However, not without some finagling. First, it made me go through the setup again (on the phone) and check that I agreed to their terms, then it gave me an error that I had too many streaming devices. But after I rebooted my phone, it all worked!

So even though I have the port 37 error, everything I care about is working fine and I see no consequences related to the error.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I was thinking. This error did not happen at a software update. It should not take a software update to fix.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

I see the Port 37 failed on my 6 tuner Roamio , but not on my Mini's All on MoCa. I just tried streaming and it worked.. Don't really see any ill effects for the failed port.. unless I don't know what to look for..


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mulscully said:


> I see the Port 37 failed on my 6 tuner Roamio , but not on my Mini's All on MoCa. I just tried streaming and it worked.. Don't really see any ill effects for the failed port.. unless I don't know what to look for..


No one has seen any ill effects. It's just an unused port that the new TiVo people turned off since they didn't know it was tested by the TiVo.


----------



## Neil Lovering (Apr 22, 2017)

It turns out, at least for the iPhone App, that Tivo does have a problem with the App itself. I had to open a case, and after quite some time on the phone, I discovered that there are many people who have called about this problem. It may not be related to TCP/37, but streaming from outside the home with the most recent app and most recent iPhone OS (10.3.1) has issues. I see that someone posted that 10.3.2(beta) seems to work, which is encouraging when that OS is released.


----------



## Zugig (May 6, 2009)

Struggling to set up a TiVo Bolt in my office even though the Tivo Bolt+ in the living room set up effortlessly a month ago. Bolt fails Port 37 test. I've been told my Apple Airport router isn't UPnP and that may require manual opening of 39 TCP ports and 4 UDP ports. I've opened Port 37 but nothing changes. I can't watch any TV because the programming download, while it acts like it completed, never does so in the background. The cable card cannot complete its validation and continues to show a ? after Val on the Conditional Access screen. Two days on the phone with TiVo, Apple and Comcast has produced no progress whatsoever. How can this be a problem on the Bolt but not on the Bolt+ on the same subnet?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Zugig said:


> The cable card cannot complete its validation and continues to show a ? after Val on the Conditional Access screen. Two days on the phone with TiVo, Apple and Comcast has produced no progress whatsoever. How can this be a problem on the Bolt but not on the Bolt+ on the same subnet?


The port failure did affected pairing of my two cable cards. It hasn't affected anything I can measure. I would expect to see the error once you get your cable card working since the port failure happened right after a guide update on my three Mini units.

It has been broken for two months. TiVo must not care or, like I said, it's not important.


----------



## knipknup (Apr 11, 2006)

Add me to the list. I had a roameoOTA and a bolt active on my account for a couple years. Then I gave the roameo to my brother. After a few months, he decided he didn't want it and gave it back. It sat in the box for a couple months and I decided to plug it back in.

Currently, I have the bolt and 2 minis actively working on my network with no issues.
I plugged in the roameoOTA and since it has been more than 30 days since connecting to the Tivo service, it requires this to get the guide information.
The device is connected to the network and I can see the bolt from it and can see the roameo from my iOS app.
However, I cannot get it to connect to the tivo service. It fails at the account connection.

Of course, technical support failed by telling me I need to open port 37, which this thread confirms is not truly the problem.

I am getting the port 37, but nothing has changed on my network since this device was active and now.

I am probably going to try a device factory reset on the roameo and see if that clears whatever issue it is having.

Stay tuned...


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

it's the tivo servers ours are doing the same all video apps the internet work


----------



## knipknup (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, I didn't do anything and it started working. Glitchy is not something I have experienced with Tivo in the past. Typically it just works. That's why I use it over the cable provider dvrs.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

knipknup said:


> However, I cannot get it to connect to the tivo service. It fails at the account connection.
> Stay tuned...


I noticed one of my Roamio units had failed Friday to make its scheduled connection. I then forced a connection and it failed at the account connection. I ran a network test, which passed, then forced another connection which passed.


----------



## Neil Lovering (Apr 22, 2017)

I believe that the TIVO box is trying to hit a TCP port that is extinct and nobody actually uses any more. I know that I noticed the issue when the TIVO app on my iPhone wasn't working. Turns out that the app itself was busted and TIVO never really said anything. The app seems to have been 'fixed' with a recent update and all seems OK now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Neil Lovering said:


> I believe that the TIVO box is trying to hit a TCP port that is extinct and nobody actually uses any more. I know that I noticed the issue when the TIVO app on my iPhone wasn't working. Turns out that the app itself was busted and TIVO never really said anything. The app seems to have been 'fixed' with a recent update and all seems OK now.


I still get the error, but don't really care.

However, now both my Roamio units are failing at Configuring. Network test passes, router rebooted, power cycle all to no effect.

Same results with a Premiere. It's Sunday, no use calling. TiVo Online, TiVo.com ok also.


----------



## michaelba (Jul 9, 2017)

I just noticed this issue yesterday - I have two Bolts and neither one can connect to the Tivo service, even though their network connection is fine. I've tried two different router setups and wasted at least two hours with Tivo support.. 

I've Restarted everything countless times but it fails on the second step of the network connect either when "configuring" or "getting account status".. I've received the C215, C213 and C218 errors, and on the Diagnostics it says it's failed because Port 37 is closed.

I've also tried port forwarding and even put the Tivo in the DMZ.. same error message. Is it possible that this is an ISP thing - I have west coast Comcast?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

michaelba said:


> I just noticed this issue yesterday - I have two Bolts and neither one can connect to the Tivo service, even though their network connection is fine. I've tried two different router setups and wasted at least two hours with Tivo support..
> 
> I've Restarted everything countless times but it fails on the second step of the network connect either when "configuring" or "getting account status".. I've received the C215, C213 and C218 errors, and on the Diagnostics it says it's failed because Port 37 is closed.
> 
> I've also tried port forwarding and even put the Tivo in the DMZ.. same error message. Is it possible that this is an ISP thing - I have west coast Comcast?


Check System Information for a better error description.


----------



## michaelba (Jul 9, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Check System Information for a better error description.


The errors listed there were pretty sparse.. "Could not get account information from Tivo", "Could not configure"..

But the weird thing is that I just went back and now both Tivos are connecting properly.. which is OK of course.. but feels a bit unsatisfying.. I'd like to know if there is a real problem here and how to fix it - it seems that there are enough people having this issue.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Update 20.7.2 (that you now can sign up for) may help both the port 37 error and the HDMI issue, sometimes I can be an optimist.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

For us it was incompatibility between Roamio OTA and Mini. The moment we registered our new Mini it started. The moment we unregistered our Mini it resolved. We're sending back the Mini.

One source of confusion is we swapped out AT&T Pace routers the same day we got the Mini, so it looked like a router problem. So I swapped back to the old one and the problem still happened. Thus a Tivo issue not a router issue.

They should have checked our account and never shipped us a Mini. I think what happened is in the past we've had several previous models. Mini is compatible with Premiere and we used to have a Premiere. It's probably still on our account. We also used to have a series 2 and a series 3 so keeping old boxes listed never appeared to cause a problem before.

We got the Mini because it was on sale. Maybe we should try one of the other client-only box models. Does anyone use one of those with Roamio OTA? Reading up I see that Roamio OTA does not know how to build a MoCA network so I think I'd have to get a MoCA bridge - The Mini worked some but was not quite able to maintain stream using a wireless to wired bridge.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I have two Roamio, one Premiere and four Mini units. All have the error.


----------



## Okiesnipe (Sep 5, 2017)

I have two Bolts on hand. One is an older unit that I bought used; the other is brand new. The new unit has the 'Port 37' failure, the old one does not. Tivo allowed me to switch back to the old unit and said that they were still trying to cure the problem.
I believe this is a hardware problem.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Okiesnipe said:


> I have two Bolts on hand. One is an older unit that I bought used; the other is brand new. The new unit has the 'Port 37' failure, the old one does not. Tivo allowed me to switch back to the old unit and said that they were still trying to cure the problem.
> I believe this is a hardware problem.


how is your internet signal? I've noticed on our 2 basic roamio's when the modem is on partial service not accessing all available channels in our area port 37 error shows up.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> how is your internet signal? I've noticed on our 2 basic roamio's when the modem is on partial service not accessing all available channels in our area port 47 error shows up.


Does that mean that once you see the error it will go away when your modem receives full service?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Does that mean that once you see the error it will go away when your modem receives full service?


it should unless the error is on the Tivo side then you would need to contact Tivo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> it should unless the error is on the Tivo side then you would need to contact Tivo.


I'm going to take that as an "unknown". I was going to ask what "partial service" meant. I'll skip your reference to port 47, unless you have a new error.


----------



## Tivoitis (Sep 12, 2005)

So this is happening to me on my Bolt now (started a week or two ago). It replaced an HD and has been fine to this point (since April 2017). There's no cablecard installed and no antenna feed connected as I just use this box for offloading storage from my main Roamio. I had it set to a WiFi connection until this happened, and now I tried it only on ethernet, and either way, after a day or so, it shows the "TCP port 37" error and says it cannot connect to the internet, even though it connects back to Tivo just fine. I can no longer see the Roamio from the Bolt or vice versa until I reboot it, but that's just a temporary fix.

As I'm typing this, my Bolt has returned to normal service. I'd just unplugged my ethernet and turned the WiFi back on, did a connection and maybe five minutes later the top of the screen populated with the suggestions and I can now see my Roamio and other network shares. I assume this'll be shortlived, but I guess I'll do some transfers while I can ...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine fixed itself this weekend, along with Search restored. TiVo was doing a lot of server work this weekend.


----------



## gregzw (Jun 2, 2010)

I am having the issue with port 37 test showing failure on all 4 Tivo Mini's but not on the bolt plus. Everything will be working fine then suddenly one of the mini's will lose its connection. A reboot of the mini usually solves the immediate problem. This seems to have started about the time I started getting the port 37 errors but not sure.

I have noticed that when I start copying files from my MacBookPro to a hard drive connected to a MacMini in my home theater, that the Tivo mini in my great room loses connection with the bolt plus. This is consistent and predictable. If I start a file copy with with the Tivo mini working, almost immediately the connection will be lost on the Tivo. A reboot will establish the connection. (Port 37 is open on my AirPort Extreme).


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

My tivo shows it connects to Tivo service but guide info is not getting updated. I am seeing message port 37 error message. but when I watch the connection pricess it shows connecting, updating, setting clock etc.

TIvo says call Verizon and have port 37 opened. Never had this issue before. Think this port error is what is keeping my guide info from updating? I have lifetime subscription.

(Sorry, posted in a different thread earlier by mistake.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ziggy86 said:


> My tivo shows it connects to Tivo service but guide info is not getting updated. I am seeing message port 37 error message. but when I watch the connection pricess it shows connecting, updating, setting clock etc.
> TIvo says call Verizon and have port 37 opened. Never had this issue before. Think this port error is what is keeping my guide info from updating? I have lifetime subscription.
> (Sorry, posted in a different thread earlier by mistake.)


I answered there by mistake. -> TCP Port 37 not open

In System Information, what are the dates of your service connection and its status? Same for VCM Connection. Is this a Roamio?


----------



## Dark Helmet (Sep 15, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I answered there by mistake. -> TCP Port 37 not open
> 
> In System Information, what are the dates of your service connection and its status? Same for VCM Connection. Is this a Roamio?


For what it's worth ... I just experienced this now, so I ran a network sniffer. Turns out the connection attempt makes it out of my network fine, but the box at tivo.com that it is trying to connect to is returning "connection refused". So, at least for me it's not a problem on my end at all.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dark Helmet said:


> For what it's worth ... I just experienced this now, so I ran a network sniffer. Turns out the connection attempt makes it out of my network fine, but the box at tivo.com that it is trying to connect to is returning "connection refused". So, at least for me it's not a problem on my end at all.


Interesting that it just started. I haven't had the problem on my TiVo boxes since early last November. I also have never found my time wrong. I wish I new what caused the error and what stopped the error.


----------

